# Front Emblem Discolored: Best Way to Remedy?



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Replace the bowtie with a new one. I had to replace mine a couple of years ago. Cost around $20 or so. You do not have to get behind the bumper cover to remove it. The emblem is held on with double sided tape only. You can take a heat gun and slowly warm it to help it release easier. Then clean with a good wax/silicone remover, or alcohol, and apply new emblem.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If the chrome is fine, just vinyl/plasti-dip the gold portion of the bowtie.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I recommend body color vinyl. I tried to get mine off cleanly and ended up destroying it and not getting it off. Like Winks said above, if you get it off, they are or can be cheap. I had bought one for $8 and some change. So again, get vinyl and rid the car of that ugly amber.

Black sheets

Black precut 

etc

Or go to Lowes where they always seem to be closing out Plastidip as MP81 suggests


----------



## blr5455 (Dec 13, 2014)

Folks, thanks very much for your prompt and excellent responses. I'll start with the vinyl overlays -- always wanted to see how I like them anyway. Then, if necessary I'll progress to plasti-dip, and if ever I need to, I can change out the whole emblem. Much appreciated.


----------



## WyoCruze (Nov 7, 2019)

blr5455 said:


> In a 14 Cruze LT RS which has been trouble free, the front Chevy Bowtie is discoloring beneath the yellow plastic. Looks like black mold beneath.
> 
> I've searched, and have come up with the following options:
> 
> ...


I bought bulk dark grey carbon fiber vinyl applique and put it on myself in about 15 min with a razorblade knife and a heat gun. I did the front and the rear. So far it looks much better than the gold/yellow on my silver ECO. We will see how it holds up to a Wyoming winter.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

blr5455 said:


> In a 14 Cruze LT RS which has been trouble free, the front Chevy Bowtie is discoloring beneath the yellow plastic. Looks like black mold beneath.
> 
> I've searched, and have come up with the following options:
> 
> ...


Covered mine with black vinyl.


----------



## dmtdon (Aug 19, 2016)

winks79 said:


> Replace the bowtie with a new one. I had to replace mine a couple of years ago. Cost around $20 or so. You do not have to get behind the bumper cover to remove it. The emblem is held on with double sided tape only. You can take a heat gun and slowly warm it to help it release easier. Then clean with a good wax/silicone remover, or alcohol, and apply new emblem.


Where did you get the new one for $20.00?


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

dmtdon said:


> Where did you get the new one for $20.00?


I bought one off ebay then. Just lucked up and found it for that price. Do not buy one if it is not an OEM GM part. The knock offs are junk, and you will be replacing it with an original after you wasted the money for it. I know from experience. This is one time that it does make a difference.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

I used plastidip on mine and it is holding up fine. I did about 4 coats.


----------

